

Technical Debt: A Taxonomy - karlmdavis
http://blogs.construx.com/blogs/stevemcc/archive/2007/11/01/technical-debt-2.aspx

======
karlmdavis
In addition to containing an interesting categorization of technical debt,
this article explains the entire concept of such debt in a very clear manner.
Much appreciated, as I know of some managers that could benefit from reading
this.

